# Art & Craft Show yesterday....



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

So, the Hubs and I took our soaps/candles/bath bomb fizzies to a craft show yesterday. There was one other soapmaker there. She and her Hubs were mean and rude. I was so disappointed. I really had completely different expectations. Aside from the two of them, it was a great show. It was just hurtful that I didn't walk away with a like-minded friend.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Some folks are like that, FarmChix. They're threatened by a new face at a show.

I love meeting other soapers at shows & farmer's markets. Even if I'm not showing, I keep a few bars stashed on me to swap with other soapers.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

How disappointing! I'm sorry the other soaper was rude, and Cyndi is right...they're usually threatened. Glad you had a good time other than the rudeness though!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Focus on the positive aspects of the show. You had fun, you sold product, and as you said it was a great show. It is always disappointing when there is a rude, nasty person/people at a show. I had a guy come up to me at a farmer's market where I was selling soap and he started telling me how my Nubians were nowhere near as fabulous as his goats, and soap never sells so he doesn't make it, blah, blah, blah...it was GREAT for me to have to excuse myself from our conversation to help some other customer BUY SOAP! lol


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

FarmChix, I agree that the rude soapers were threatened by a new face. It will happen, but most of the other soapers I have encountered at shows have been friendly. I love to swap with other venders. Keep selling, and you WILL find your soaper friends. Better yet, just keep coming back here!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Me, too. I just don't know anyone face to face that soaps, and I was really looking forward to getting to know her. I agree....I just need to focus on the positive. I've gotten two e-mails today inviting me to more shows.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I never understand the rudeness. My philosophy when meeting other soapers is that since we have an obsession in common, we're already on the way to being friends. I think hostility is based on insecurity and poor sales. Unfortunately, the solution to both is found by turning inward, not by being mean to others. 

Glad you had fun and got invited to other shows.


----------

